# operation not permitted when deleting files in freenas



## dubesinhower

i have freenas installed on one of my pcs, and ftp is enabled. i can log in to the ftp, but i can't delete any files that i place there. it keeps saying operation not permitted. i used to be able to delete files, but now all of a sudden i can't. any ideas?


----------



## smajer

Hello,

You will need to check/configure the permissions, did you check the KB?
http://www.freenaskb.info/kb/?View=entry&EntryID=63
Good luck


----------

